# Xerez Torpedo Cigar Review - Cheap sleeper



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Got these from JR. Nice draw; not one lemon in the bundle; good burn; o.k. taste. They are a good everyday or CABIN cigar.

Read the full review here: Xerez Torpedo Cigar Review - Cheap sleeper


----------

